# Applying for Australian PR without work experience



## $Bird (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I have a few questions about PR and qualification assessment. Please help me if i'm eligible.

*)I'm 26 years old.
*)I scored overall 81 in PTE-Academic
*)I completed my B.Tech(Mechanical Engineering) during 2007-2015. My actual degree period is from 2007-2011. But i cleared all my arrears by 2015May. 
*)I don't have relevant work experience to my bachelor degree.

My question: Can i get my B.tech assessed by Engineers Australia to be considered for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)? Are they going to consider for assessment as i took long extra time to complete my Bachelors??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Which occupation/ ANZSCO do you plan to nominate? For some occupations, EA does not require work experience. I guess it mostly depends whether your educational qualification (the degree) itself had enough practical/ hands-on training.

I suggest you post more details about your degree and the occupation so as to get responses from members who have first hand experience with this.

You having taken more time to complete the degree does not affect nor change the outcome.


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't remember what the points for PTE are but if 81 gets you 20 points, you might be all set. 

Engineers Australia doesn't require experience so you should be able to get an assessment without it. 

Before spending the money on the PR though, I'd urge to look at the job postings in Australian websites to make sure there are actually jobs in whatever you want to do.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

$Bird said:


> I scored overall 81 in PTE-Academic


Your overall score is not relevant. You need to look at the lowest component score you got as that will be considered your "score" for the English test.


----------



## aashy09 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi
For ICT qualifications, to get a positive skills assessment is work experience mandatory?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aashy09 said:


> Hi
> For ICT qualifications, to get a positive skills assessment is work experience mandatory?


This has all the answer: https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi all,

I am in the process of applying for PR and am the primary applicant. (261312 developer programmer)

I want to get my husband's skills assessed from EA only to claim partner points. He is a mechanical engineer. But, the problem is, he passed out in 2008.

After that he did internship in one company for 8 months. After that he worked for four years in mechanical industry as a sales engineer. Then, he did his MBA and now is currently working on the same basis.

We are planning to show three projects. One from his academics and two from the internship.

Will he get a positive assessment, considering the fact that on his resume and his certificates from mechanical industries, he has designation as sales engineer?

Thanks in advance,
Trusha


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in the process of applying for PR and am the primary applicant. (261312 developer programmer)
> 
> ...


YOu can claim partner points if your spouse occupation is listed in the same list where your skill is listed.
Designation wont matter much. What matters is the roles and responsiblities detailed in the RnR letter which you submit during assessment.
Depending on whether degree is closely related to occupation, the years of deduction will be decided by assessing authority.


----------

